# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Tapatalk for Negril.com?

## Mike_D

Hey Rob,

I've been using my iPad more and more and found that the Tapatalk app is great for browsing some of the other internet forums that I am a member of.  
www.tapatalk.com


Are there any plans to add Negril.com to Tapatalk? If so, that alone would justify the $4.99 I spent on the app.

----------


## Rob

Mike,

I know about it and had been considering it, and your suggestion may be the reason to implement this - thanks for the push!

----------


## Mike_D

Sounds great Rob! I will be more than happy to beta test it for you.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I use tapatalk for my philly sports forums. It's legit.

----------

